# Noobie Probs bitte Hilfe

## Sonic Lux

Hi

ich habe Gentoo erst seid neustem drauf.

Habe kernel 2.6.3-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources).

Mein System:

Abit NF7 (nforce2), Geforce 3 Ti200 ...

Ich habe folgende probleme:

1) Beim start kommt eine Fehlermedlung, irgend etwas mit DevFS

2) Fehlermeldung "cannot ... user font"

3) Sound funktioniert nicht

4) Die Konsole als User zeigt keine Schrift (im root geht es)

Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen.

Kann mir einer eine funktionierende config geben ?

Und mir erklären wie ich den Sound zum laufen bekomme.

Danke!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralph

Also zum Thema Sound solltest du dir folgendes zu Gemüte führen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Bei den anderen Probleme müsstest du schon die Fehlermeldungen posten, sonst kann man dir nur schwer helfen.

dmesg zeigt dir übrigens die boot Meldungen an.

Und bemühe auch mal ein bischen die Forumssuche. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass schon andere Leute deine Probleme hatten und Lösungen gefunden wurden.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Naja ich habe ja schon gesucht aber zum Thema DevFS gibts recht viele Themen.

Muss ich bei einem 2.6er kernel auch extra ALSA konfigurieren, ich dachte es wäre im kernel mit drin.   :Question: 

----------

## ralph

Drin ist alsa schon, konfigurieren mußt du's trotzdem noch. Das heißt, richtige Karte im Kernel aussuchen, Configs anpassen, etc. Ist aber in dem Guide alles genau beschrieben.

Dass es zu devfs viele Threads gibt glaube ich ja, deshalb wäre es ja auch wichtig, dass du genauer weißt, was dein Problem ist, bzw., was denn die Fehlermeldung ist.

----------

## toskala

alsa guide lesen!

----------

## Carlo

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Ich habe folgende probleme:
> 
> 1) Beim start kommt eine Fehlermedlung, irgend etwas mit DevFS
> 
> 2) Fehlermeldung "cannot ... user font"
> ...

 

1. Bitte lesen.

2. Deine Problembeschreibungen sind absolut unzureichend.

Carlo

----------

## Sonic Lux

Klasse   :Sad:   das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

Könnte mir jemand vllt sagen was ich alles in der Config einstellen muss ?

Kommt strengt euch mal an und vergrault nicht gleich die Noobs   :Cool: 

----------

## toskala

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Klasse    das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
> 
> 

 

recht so!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte mir jemand vllt sagen was ich alles in der Config einstellen muss ?
> 
> 

 

nein, dafür ist die dokumentation da!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kommt strengt euch mal an und vergrault nicht gleich die Noobs  

 

HALLO?! Sachmal gehts dir noch gut??? Jeder lesens-unwillige der nicht mehr hier ist, ist eine last weniger für das forum. sorry aber das ist mir jetzt echt zuviel!

----------

## Sas

ich kann toskala schon verstehen   :Mad: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

 :Shocked: 

Also ich weiß echt nicht was du im Kaffee hattest hier gleich auf die Palme zu gehen

 :Shocked: 

Das ist ja sowas von unfreundlich, in keinem anderen Forum werden Neulinge so behandelt !

Ich frae mich zwar wo in den Dokus irgendwas genauer zum kernel steht aber nun gut, du hast ja super viel sagende 800 Posts und bist der Guru    :Rolling Eyes: 

Könnte mir jemand anderes vllt. einen Tip geben ?

----------

## ralph

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Klasse    das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Könnte mir jemand vllt sagen was ich alles in der Config einstellen muss ?
> 
> Kommt strengt euch mal an und vergrault nicht gleich die Noobs  

 

Du willst Hilfe?

Wenn du dich nicht mit dem Thema befassen willst, wenn du die Sachen nicht selber einstellen willst, dann nimm halt einfache keine Distribution, bei der das nötig ist. Es gibt ja genug andere, die das alles automatisch für dich machen.

Und verdammt nochmal welche config sollen wir denn posten? Du warst ja bis jetzt nichteinmal in der Lage dein Problem zu beschreiben.

Ich hab hier ein Problem. Hilfe.

Ja, welches Problem hast du denn?

Jetzt stellt euch nicht so an, sondern helft mir?  :Shocked: 

Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

----------

## toskala

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist ja sowas von unfreundlich, in keinem anderen Forum werden Neulinge so behandelt !
> 
> 

 

nein, unfreundlich ist es wenn newbies ankommen und sich wirklich mit einer anspruchshaltung in die linux welt stürzen die ihresgleichen sucht. du hast dir irgendwie sicherlich nichtmal die mühe gemacht diesen thread hier zu lesen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103561

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich frae mich zwar wo in den Dokus irgendwas genauer zum kernel steht aber nun gut, du hast ja super viel sagende 800 Posts und bist der Guru   
> 
> 

 

nichts aber auch gar nichts hat das was mit der anzahl meiner posts zu tun. www.tldp.org da gibt es mind. 1 howto das absolut alles zum kernel compilieren erklärt. www.google.de findet zich howtos die sagen was man tun muss um einen kernel zu bauen.

und ich bin mir auch fast sicher, dass es hier im forum n quellen gibt die beim suchen einen auf den pfad des wissens führen.

nur immer wieder werden hier die selben fragen gestellt und keiner der newbies hält es für nötig (naja, fast keiner) das zu tun was in den sticky markierten threads geschrieben steht.

himmel, und wenn man dann mal was sagt ist man gleich der unfreundliche arsch. irgendwie schaltet doch da was nicht korrekt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sas

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich weiß echt nicht was du im Kaffee hattest hier gleich auf die Palme zu gehen
> 
> Das ist ja sowas von unfreundlich, in keinem anderen Forum werden Neulinge so behandelt !
> ...

 hier ist ganz sicher niemand nicht hilfsbereit. viele hier haben mitunter schon mehrere stunden am tag damit verbracht sich mit dem problem eines anderen zu beschäftigen, deshalb sind wir ja (unter anderem) hier.

ansonsten war dieses forum bis vor kurzem eigentlich auch noch das netteste, das ich kannte.

dass der umgangston in den letzten wochen etwas härter geworden ist, liegt einzig und allein daran, dass sich hier vermehrt leute wie du tummeln, die es scheinbar unglaublich 31337 finden gentoo zu nutzen oder sonst irgendwas, aber in keinster weise bereit sind, sich mit dem thema selbst zu befassen. sie sind sogar zu faul die suche im forum zu nutzen, sondern wollen hier lieber gleich alles vorgekaut oder sogar zugeschickt (was auch immer du mit config gemeint hast ^^) bekommen!

meistens verweisen wir dann freundlich auf faq, docs, google und foren-suche und wenn das alles immer noch nicht hilft, helfen wir.

aber in letzter zeit wird das forum einfach von fragen wie deiner überflutet (mehrere am tag!) und da reißt einem wirklich der geduldsfaden. du hattest jetzt einfach pech, (fast) alles auf einmal abzubekommen, naja... so kanns gehen.

letztendlich überleg dir bitte nocheinmal ob gentoo wirklich das richtige für dich ist, denn diese distribution zu nutzen bedeutet sehr viel _selbstständiges_ lernen; und auch wenn man von anderen geholfen bekommt, liegt es doch an einem selbst, was man ihnen für infos zur verfügung stellt und vorallem was man aus der hilfe macht.

nichtsdestotrotz willkommen im forum.

gruß, S(il)as

----------

## Sonic Lux

[quote="toskala" ] www.tldp.org da [/quote]

Sowas könnte doch auch gleich kommen ohne das erstmal gemotz wird.

Thx !!

Und jetzt Thema beendet   :Very Happy:  wir wollen doch hier keine Feindschaften beschwörenLast edited by Sonic Lux on Sun Mar 07, 2004 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DerMojo

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Also ich weiß echt nicht was du im Kaffee hattest hier gleich auf die Palme zu gehen

 

Es sind Leute wie du, die einem das Leben hier schwer machen.

Sorry, aber dazu muss mal was gesagt werden:

Als erstes glaube ich nicht, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, die Forumsregeln zu lesen. Sonst wüsstest du: ein Thread pro Thema! Und das mit aussagekräftigem Titel...

Außerdem musst du uns schon sagen, WAS für Fehlermeldungen du hast ("irgendwas mit DevFS...")! Super, warte, ich guck mal in meine Kristallkugel!

Nicht nur du sollst lesen, sondern wir wollen auch was zu lesen haben!

Und dann könntest du die Suchfunktion benutzen und die Threads lesen,  in denen

 die Antworten auf deine Fragen stehen

 steht, wie man postet und

 wie man die Leute im Forum nervt (das geht übrigens Klasse mit "Hab die Dokumentation nicht gelesen. Ist zu viel, hab keine Lust!".

1:1-Service gibt's leider nirgendwo kostenlos...

Daniel

----------

## toskala

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> [quote="toskala" ] www.tldp.org da 

 

Sowas könnte doch auch gleich kommen ohne das erstmal gemotz wird.

[/quote]

sowas kommt durch "SUCHEN!"

das ist einer der ersten treffer wenn man bei google nach "linux kernel howto" sucht!

----------

## Sonic Lux

Jo ich kann das schon verstehen bin selber Mod in einem Forum ...  und da kommen auch oft Noobfluten. Aber wir versuchen wenigstens immer freundlich zu sein.   :Cool:   ... versuchen ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Selbstverständlich bin ich bereit Zeit zu investieren, aber wenn man solch Fehler hat und schon eine weile versucht sie zu beheben dann kommt der Schritt ins Forum.

z.B: diese Sache mit der Schrift in der Konsole, eine verzwickte Sache zu dem ich einfach keine Lösung finde.

----------

## DerMojo

@toskala: Du tust mir leid!

----------

## spitzwegerich

Mit der Pausetaste kannst du die Bildschirmausgabe beim booten anhalten um die Fehlermeldungen abzuschreiben.

Es ist normalerweise eine gute Idee wortwörtlich nach der Fehlermeldung im Forum zu suchen.

Einen Tip bekommst du jetzt trotzdem noch: Kompilier mal devFS in den kernel mit ein.

Sollte das dein devFS Problem beheben, hättest du die Antwort durch Suchen definitiv gefunden.

Kernelconfigs zu posten bringt normalerweise nicht allzuviel, da sie sehr stark von der verwendeten Hardware abhängen. Die paar Sachen die unbedingt reinsollen (wie devFS) stehen in der Installationsanleitung.

Nächstesmal: Erstmal suchen, dann selbst ernsthaft versuchen das Problem durch lesen der Doku (Gentoo-Handbuch, manpages, ect.) zu lösen, dann erst fragen, und zwar detailliert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Danke !

ich habe bereits devFS mit im kernel aber leider taucht das problem weiterhin auf. aber das ist erstmal halb so wild. PC läuft ja trotzdem....

Jetzt noch eine Fehlermeldung:

"Cannot set user font" kommt, ich nehme an das es der Grund ist warum in meiner Konsole (als User) keine Schridt angezeigt wird.

----------

## psyqil

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> z.B: diese Sache mit der Schrift in der Konsole, eine verzwickte Sache zu dem ich einfach keine Lösung finde.

 Dann poste doch mal die genaue Fehlermeldung, "cannot ... user font" wird ja nicht alles gewesen sein. Meine Kristallkugel zeigt mir jedenfalls, daß in meiner /etc/rc.conf 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

drinsteht...lies doch mal http://gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml , vielleicht passt da ja was.

Edit: Oh, zu langsam...mal wieder...

----------

## boris64

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Also ich weiß echt nicht was du im Kaffee hattest hier gleich auf die Palme zu gehen 

 

du kennst toskala nicht, der ist heute echt verdammt freundlich.

"auf die palme gehen" sieht da ganz anders aus  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> @toskala: Du tust mir leid!

 

dito.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...dass sich hier vermehrt leute wie du tummeln, die es scheinbar unglaublich 31337 finden gentoo zu nutzen oder sonst irgendwas, aber in keinster weise bereit sind, sich mit dem thema selbst zu befassen. 

 

ich finds auch so langsam tierisch nervig und vermeide

mittlerweile antworten auf so unqualifizierte fragen.

die mühe ist doch vollkommen umsonst und kostet nur beruhigungspillen..

----------

## psyqil

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich finds auch so langsam tierisch nervig und vermeide
> 
> mittlerweile antworten auf so unqualifizierte fragen.

 Sehr vernünftig! Hier nochmal mein Lieblingslink zu diesem Thema:

Warum sind Flames sinnlos?

und das fand ich auch schön: wow.... just wow....

----------

## amne

Dieser Thread bringt niemandem etwas mehr, da inzwischen hier mindestens 5 Themen diskutiert werden.

Die Fragen, die sich nach Studium der Dokumentation, Lesen der Forumsregeln und Suche im Forum nicht lösen lassen sind selbstverständlich willkommen - gegebenenfalls in Einklang mit den Forumsregeln als neuen Thread posten.

----------

